# Phoenix signs Earl "The Pearl" Barron



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> PHOENIX -- The Phoenix Suns have signed center Earl Barron to fill the void created by Robin Lopez's knee injury.
> 
> Barron has played parts of four seasons with New York and Miami. The 7-footer appeared in seven games for the Knicks last season, averaging 11.7 points and 11 rebounds.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5814106

After reading so much about him in the Heat forum, I've come to the conclusion that the West now goes through Phoenix. God help us all.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Rawr! Damn str8!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

The Suns moved Stat to clear way for the Earl.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dare I say 78-4?


----------

